# NYC Schools?



## Manji (Feb 25, 2006)

I will be moving to NYC in September, and I am going to check out a school that teaches Muay Thai and Pikiti Tersia, as well as a Judo school that I am interested in to get started in grappling later on. I also came across two JKD schools and am wondering if any of you have any experience with them or the instructors. I have always been interested in JKD, and these schools contain all the arts I would like to learn. 

http://www.andersonsmartialarts.com/ama_flash.html

http://pmajkd.com/


----------



## Gemini (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow. You're putting alot on your plate! I'm not familiar with the schools you've mentioned, but hopefully someone from midtown can chime in and provide an answer. One thing I can tell you is given the location, it ain't gonna be cheap. But hey, if you get what you want, who cares right?

Anyway welcome to MartialTalk and I'll see if I can find someone to provide you a better answer.

Good training!


----------



## Manji (Feb 25, 2006)

Haha, yea. I just need one good school, but there's so many good schools there. 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2006)

I peeked at the website for *Progressive Martial Arts Academy*.  The JKD instructor is a Senior Associate Instructor under Sifu Dan Inosanto.  I think this pretty much qualifies him to be good at what he does.  I notice there's also some FMA and BJJ at the same school.  This would really round out the curriculum nicely.

I also looked at the website for *Anderson's Martial Arts Academy*.  He seems to have trained under Sifu Inosanto as well, and also with someone who trained under Paul Vunak.  So, the JKD instruction should be of good quality.  Watching the video on the website confirms his skill.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh, that video was well worth watching just for the work with Paul Vunak.  Really nice stuff.


----------

